
With Moderate Drinking Under Fire, Alcohol Companies Go on Offensive - catilac
http://www.wsj.com/articles/with-moderate-drinking-under-fire-alcohol-companies-go-on-offensive-1471889160
======
paulddraper
I thought the criticisms were going to be different.

This isn't a popular opinion, but alcohol is extremely hazardous.

There are 88,000 alcohol-related deaths in the US each year[0]. That's more
than double the total number of the ever unpopular gun-related deaths[1].

Granted, dying of cirrhosis, or getting hit by a drunk driver, or even getting
beat by a drunk boyfriend doesn't have the media appeal of a crazed gun-toting
redneck.

Anyway, I think people should be able to hoard all the guns and booze they
want, but I have to acknowledge alcohol does have a pretty terrible cost on
society.

[0] [http://www.cdc.gov/alcohol/fact-sheets/alcohol-
use.htm](http://www.cdc.gov/alcohol/fact-sheets/alcohol-use.htm) [1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_S...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States)

------
mark_l_watson
After enjoying alcohol most of our lives, my wife and I decided to stop
drinking about a year and a half ago.

The big advantages are making better use of our evenings and also saving a ton
of money. We eat out a lot more, and in probably better restaurants, because
even one glass of wine each added significantly to the bill. When we drank two
glasses of wine each, alcohol could be half our restaurant bill. We ask for
separate checks when eating out with friends but no one seems to mind.

------
tomjen3
We need a better way to get high - alcohol is a pretty shitty drug that we
mostly use because it is legal, not because it is the best.

Make pot available on the same terms and see alcohol usage decline.

~~~
wry_discontent
Even when pot becomes legal, I don't think it's going to replace alcohol. They
feel different, and I like different substances for different occasions.

~~~
milesokeefe
Especially considering how often it's anxiety-inducing. Hard to say the same
for alcohol.

------
dgreensp
"There is no safe level of drinking." By this logic, there is no safe level of
anything.

------
wry_discontent
Disclaimer: didn't read. behind sign in wall.

I think the approach many people take to things that aren't good for you isn't
a good one. I don't need to cut out every unhealthy thing from my life. I just
want to know what's healthy and what isn't so I can make some rational
choices.

I can make the decision to drink when I want to, even if it's bad for me. Most
of my friends fall into 2 camps. 1) don't do anything that's bad for you, or
2) find some pseudo-healthy replacement for the thing you actually want.

------
clifanatic
Don't worry alcohol companies, I've got this.

